# What could these sores be?



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Ever since we got Gunner at 10 wks, he's been an itchy boy. Always scratching. He also gets these little sores. They are smaller than a pencil eraser, don't have a head (think more like a mosquito or flea bite), then they scab over. Scab falls off. He usually has 2-3 on his body at any given time. They are usually found in the neck or area or top of the head. Sometimes on his belly.
At first I thought fleas. So I treated with Frontline and washed all his bedding. WE don't have carpet but we do have a few rugs. But I've never not once seen a flea or flea dirt. And he's still scratching and getting the bumps/sores. 
I got the vet to look at the bumps today since he was there to get neutered. She wasn't concerned yet had no explanation. She also said she didn't see any evidence of fleas. 
So could this be some sort of allergy thing? Maybe the scratching is causing the sores (though it doesn't look like a scratch sore. Looks more like a bite).? He does lick his paws some and his eyes run a little. He eats a combo of ZP and raw. He's also been eating a little THK here lately. So he's grain free. The vet suggested a chicken allergy?

I just need some ideas. I know it's not normal.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Could you post a pic? It may not be a food allergy but just an allergy to something else like to your detergent.. or something like that?
Since he's already on raw it shouldn't be hard to maybe just eliminate one protein source for a while (like chicken if that's what the vet guessed) to see if it clears up. 
I don't recall where you're located but hows the climate there? If it's anything but cold/wintery he may have allergies to something outside also. There are some allergy tests that can be done but as far as I know it can be expensive. Plus if it's something that's normally all over it can be hard to eliminate.
You know, if I were you I'd try a supplement like this:








It's what we give Eleanor in the warmer months as she has allergies; we don't know exactly to what but we still treat symptomatically; and they clear up when it gets cooler out so we know it's something outside, pollen, grass, etc. We give just 1/2 a tab (we crush it and mix it with canned food since it's kinda big) once a day and after a few weeks her hot spots had cleared up and she wasn't itchy anymore. Prior to finding this product we were just using Benadryl everyday and I felt bad drugging her up; finding a natural alternative was the best thing for us.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll try to snap a good pic when I get home. 

I live in Louisiana. This is allergy central for humans and animals alike! The weather is cold one day and hot enough for short sleeves the next. One can never tell about LA weather. It's baffling.

I think I'll try elimination diet first and see how that goes. I did notice he gets runnier stools with certain meats. Possibly chicken. So we'll avoid it for a while and see. If I can't seem to fig out the trigger then I'll def try the allergy support.

Aren't the Blues supposed to be prone to more skin conditions? I think I read that once.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if they're more sensitive to things; I just know they are more likely to have what's called "color dilution alopecia," which is just patches of baldness. It's genetic, thanks to the gene that dilutes the black to blue. So that's why it's common to see blue's with bald spots on the tops of their heads as well as their chest & underside. But, it's not because of any irritation or anything like that.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh ok. I don't know much about alopecia. Just assumed it was an allergy related thing. He actually is very thin haired on the throat and chest area. 
Lemme see if I can get a pic now that I'm home.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's the one on his underside next to the scrotal sack. It's at the tip of my finger. All that other redness is from his neuter today so it's not related. 









One on his neck (at the tip of my thumb). Sorry it's a bit blurry.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hm now that I'm looking at them I agree they look more like bug bites! If it were an allergy/sensitivity to something you'd think it would be more prevalent and not in such random spots. Maybe spider bites...? I have no clue what bugs are common in LA... but I do think it's some kind of bug bite now that I'm looking at it!


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I think bug bite too. If it was from scratching then it wouldn't be so round.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

maybe spider bites?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi is allergic to everything including grass, dust mites, mold spores, etc. He may be allergic to dust mites. You might want to considered hypoallergenic bedding. If he has his own bed, you could use a hypoallergenic pillow case. If he sleeps with you like my chi does, I put a hypoallergenic mattress cover on the bed which benefits all of us. lol


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Does he get those kind of bumps/sores due to those allergies?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Blue Chi said:


> Does he get those kind of bumps/sores due to those allergies?


Anything is possible, but usually there's more bumps or rash or redness when it's from allergies. Since he has 1 bump here and 1 bump there tells me that it may be a bite of some sort. I would keep an eye on him because if more bumps pop up at one time, then he is having a reaction to something.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Blue Chi said:


> Does he get those kind of bumps/sores due to those allergies?


My chi gets really red around the mouth, frantically itches, chews, licks when she's having a reaction. She's had some bad reactions where she's had bumps come up on her back and although you couldn't see the bumps, her hair was sticking up where the bumps were. They call this (wheel & flare). She's also had a bad reaction to a carrot where bumps popped out all over her head and face. Lots of swelling. Very scary. It's definitely a good idea to keep Benedryl on hand for situations like this.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi id see if the vet recomends some benadryl at bedtime if its a bite


----------



## lneedham (Jan 9, 2012)

how do I post a question on here? sorry new to this and my chi has a similiar problem Please help so I can get some answers thanks


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You just did post a question. Welcome! You've come to the right place.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok. I'm ruling out spider bite. He sleeps with me and I can't possibly have that many spiders in my house. He's got 3 scabby spots on his body at any given time. And that's been since we got him at 10 wks old. Or shortly thereafter. 

It's got to be allergy related. He acts like he's itchy alot of the time. I think I'm about to do an elimination diet. Probably get him on ZP and one type of raw meat only and then start adding in other stuff.

If it's not allergy related, the only other thing I could think it would be is staff. But it heals up fine on it's own.....


----------

